# Palit Geforce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores



## Skarabeus (14. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich such derzeit nach einen neuen Grafikkarte, und das oben genannte Modell ist in der näheren Auswahl. Was meint ihr dazu? Ich find leider keinen Test im Internet dazu, daher wollte ich euch fragen. Interessant an dem Modell ist einfach, dass Battlefield 3 im Paket dazu gegeben wird, das reißt doch einiges. Da mein PC allerdings recht leise werden soll, bin ich mir unsicher be der Grafikkarte, hab schon gehört, dass diese recht laut werden soll. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen/ Infos/ etc. dazu?

Dank euch!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nur das hier gefunden: energy-WAVE e.V.    keine Ahnung, wie unabhägig der Test ist.Und wegen BF3 aufpassen, denn es kann passieren, dass ein Shop die Version ohne BF3 versehentlich als eine mit BF3 anbietet. zB ist das hier bei alternate passiert: Palit GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores  vermutlich wegen des Produktbildes mit BF3-Aufkleber.


----------



## Skarabeus (14. Februar 2012)

dank dir!! über den beitrag bei alternate bin ich auch gestoßen, denke aber das die da kulant sein müssen wenn sie den fehler begangen haben.

den "test" von e-wave hab ich mir mal angeschaut, sieht aber eher nach werbung aus als nach einem unabhängigen test, außerdem sind keine vergleichswerte mit anderen karten vorhanden. einen richtigen uabhängigen test hab ich bisher auch noch nicht gefunden, ich will halt keinen staubsauger im zimmer stehen haben sondern ein schön leises gerät. bin mir da bei der palit karte noch sehr unsicher.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2012)

Bei alternate steht auch nirgends dabei, dass BF3 dabei sein soll. Wenn Du nämlich beim Preisvergleich die Version mit BF3 listen lässt, ist alternate nicht als Anbieter dabei: Preisvergleich

Bei der Version ohne BF3 aber bietet alternate die Karte an: Preisvergleich 


Im IDLE sind die Karten aber an sich alle leise, und mit 2 Lüftern sollte so eine Karte auch nicht allzulaut werden, denn 2 Lüfter können zusammen langsamer und leiser drehen, als wenn es nur einer wäre. Du kannst die Karte natürlich auch bestellen und dann wieder zurücksenden, wenn sie zu laut wird. Dann darfst Du natürlich BF3 noch nicht installiert haben.


----------

